# Gaggia Classic OPV Guage including portafilter handle.



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

£5 donation to the forum and I will cover the cost of postage. Delivery 4-5 days collect plus.

View attachment 10895


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

I'll take this







Will offer back with the same terms when I am finished with it


----------



## mhv (Oct 17, 2014)

I'd love to take that. Thanks


----------



## mhv (Oct 17, 2014)

Ha ha! You first!


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Seconds in it haha! Soon as I'm done I'll offer it up with you first taker mate


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

It's all yours. Nice touch offering on the same to mhv. PM me your details and I'll get it posted out to you on Monday. Let the thread know when you've donated. Merry Christmas.



Finley said:


> I'll take this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mhv (Oct 17, 2014)

Finley said:


> Seconds in it haha! Soon as I'm done I'll offer it up with you first taker mate


Nice one, thanks!

I'll be interested to hear how you get on, and had better do some reading up in the meantime.


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Donation sent, thanks again!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Donation received with thanks. Thank you both for your generosity

I have also updated the supporter badge to 2015 for *doolallysquiff*


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'd be interested in taking this on after mhv has finished with it. I'll of course donate to the forum as well.


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Could I get in on this once Sctb78 is done with it under the same terms as everyone else?

Luke


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Item sent and tracking ref supplied via PM.



Finley said:


> Donation sent, thanks again!


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Same terms doolallysquiff set: £5 donation to the forum and I will cover the cost of postage - mhv has first call for now


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

Next in line please


----------



## mhv (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi. Thanks very much Finley.

My girlfriend only unwrapped it last night, and it isn't even out of the box! As it is a brand new machine, I don't want to risk invalidating the warranty until I'm absolutely sure it works OK.

Also, embarrassingly, we haven't even got a proper basket or tamper yet!

On that basis, I think I should relegate myself down the list for now!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Threads merged


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Would you mind if I got involved in this with the same donation terms please?


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks to Finley for the pm. Gauge will be on its way to me soon. I'll make the fiver donation as soon as I can.


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Donation made.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Many thanks Scott

Badge also assigned


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Cool ☺


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Can I get involved in this too and be next in line for when this gauge becomes available? Please


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

For the purposes of clarity, here's an up to date list of who has it now & next.

1. Sctb78

2. lukej

3. colm1989

4. johnbudding

5. Breezy

Hope this helps!

Luke


----------



## Jonhul (Dec 24, 2014)

im getting a classic in a few days but would like to participate under the same conditions


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Whats the latest on this who currently has the portafilter handle and gauge?

and Happy New Year to everyone too!


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Finley sent it on to me a few days ago but I have still to receive it. As soon as I do I'll let folks know.


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

So received it today and tried it out. I performed a blind OPV mod ages ago but wanted to see how close I was. With the portafilter full of water prior to switching on the brew switch the dial shows between 9 and 10 bar, the needle shakes like mad tho. When i try without water I'm getting around 11 bar with minimal needle vibration. Which reading do I trust? I'm surprised I got so close with a blind adjustment tbh.


----------



## Jonhul (Dec 24, 2014)

No longer required


----------



## Rawk (Nov 17, 2014)

Can I hop on this as well please and join the very orderly queue


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Scott is posting it over to me this weekend, I'll be pretty busy early next week so hopefully I'll get it done next Thursday/Friday and then post it in to the next in line. The list is now as follows:

1. lukej

2. colm1989

3. johnbudding

4. Breezy

5. Rawk

Cheers

Luke


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Sctb78 said:


> So received it today and tried it out. I performed a blind OPV mod ages ago but wanted to see how close I was. With the portafilter full of water prior to switching on the brew switch the dial shows between 9 and 10 bar, the needle shakes like mad tho. When i try without water I'm getting around 11 bar with minimal needle vibration. Which reading do I trust? I'm surprised I got so close with a blind adjustment tbh.


I don't think it's that uncommon to get close with a blind adjustment







Lot of needle shake for me too when full of water so I used the no water method, which did you go with in the end?


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm going with the waterless method and consistently hitting 10.5bar. I was going to leave it but may tinker a bit tomorrow if I have time to get it right on 10 bar. In any case it will be sent on to Lukej over the weekend. Thanks OP for beginning the thread and Finley for sending it on.

Scott


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Adjusted to 10 bar this morning and dropped off at the collection point this afternoon for delivery to Lukej early next week.


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi, could my name be included on the list please?


----------



## Chillypillow (Apr 19, 2014)

If I cannot cobble something together will be asking to join this cue and donate.


----------



## matthew2456 (Jan 4, 2015)

1. lukej

2. colm1989

3. johnbudding

4. Breezy

5. Rawk

6. Michaelm

7. Matthew 2456


----------



## wallis (Nov 25, 2014)

1. lukej

2. colm1989

3. johnbudding

4. Breezy

5. Rawk

6. Michaelm

7. Matthew 2456

8. Wallis


----------



## mhv (Oct 17, 2014)

Just noticed that one of my posts got deleted when the threads were merged.

I did want to stay on the list, just go down a few places until I'm ready. Oh well...

1. lukej

2. colm1989

3. johnbudding

4. Breezy

5. Rawk

6. Michaelm

7. Matthew 2456

8. Wallis

9. mhv


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi all,

Sorry for the delay in updating this, I received the handle in the post last Wednesday/Thursday but had some bad news from the family so it got left to one side for a few days, I'll get it adjusted early this week and then pass it onto the next in line. Donation to be made imminently, then I'll update the thread.

Colm can you PM me your details and I'll get it packaged up asap to pass onto you.

Cheers,

Luke

Edit: £5 donation made.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi - I bought the gauge and bush via ebay and have done my mod. If anyone is local to Warrington, Cheshire and wanted to borrow it they can pop by and collect as long as they return it afterwards. Just PM me.


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Luke,

I'm moving home to Ireland next week, and I suspect this may arrive mid packing for the house move, so I feel best to bow out for fear of it getting packaged up and coming with me, or else getting lost in the process.

I've ordered myself a reducing bush and gauge from ebay in the mean time.

Johnbudding is next in line.

Cheers,

Colm



lukej said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in updating this, I received the handle in the post last Wednesday/Thursday but had some bad news from the family so it got left to one side for a few days, I'll get it adjusted early this week and then pass it onto the next in line. Donation to be made imminently, then I'll update the thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Okay Colm, cheers. Looks like you're up next then John.

Luke


----------



## qpop (Jan 4, 2015)

1. johnbudding

2. Breezy

3. Rawk

4. Michaelm

5. Matthew 2456

6. Wallis

7. mhv

8. qpop

My Gaggia doesn't even have an adjustable OPV but I'd like to use it for troubleshooting purposes.


----------



## chime101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi - Could I possibly join the queue ?


----------



## DINC (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi there

Is this thread still active? I would really appreciate using this if its still available and obviously more than happy to contribute to the forum!

Cheers, Jake


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I sent my address over last week, hope you received it alright, lukej.


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

johnbudding said:


> I sent my address over last week, hope you received it alright, lukej.


Have you received this yet John?


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Afraid not, Michael.


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Apologies for the delay, work just went a bit mental the past fortnight, John I'm sorting out delivery today and it'll be taken to the couriers tomorrow. Again, can't apologies enough, the world just went a bit hectic all of a sudden.

Thanks

Luke


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Luke


----------



## lor (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi all, just got my hands on a new Gaggia Classic and I would love to get the OPV sorted... I'd be very grateful if I could join the list for the gauge.

Thanks


----------



## DINC (Feb 11, 2015)

You can take me out of the equation now, I bought a gauge and fitted it to the system! thanks anyway though!


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

John, it got sent recorded delivery by courier yesterday, let me know when it arrives.

Luke


----------



## lor (Feb 19, 2015)

I took the freedom to update the list, I hope it's ok









1. johnbudding (waiting to receive it)

2. Breezy

3. Rawk

4. Michaelm

5. Matthew 2456

6. Wallis

7. mhv

8. qpop

9. chime101

10. lor


----------



## matthew2456 (Jan 4, 2015)

1. johnbudding (waiting to receive it)

2. Breezy

3. Rawk

4. Michaelm

5. Wallis

6. mhv

7. qpop

8. chime101

9. lor


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

To all the guys that have done the OVP mod has it improved the taste and shots? any noticeable improvement?


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Luke!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi all

Completed the mod in about 30 minutes this weekend - I feel a difference and I'm glad I've done it. Breezy is up next, please send over your address and I'll pass it on.

Donation being made as we speak.

Thanks

John


----------



## lor (Feb 19, 2015)

Any updates on this? Might be worth sending Breezy a PM otherwise.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

I've pm'd John my address and have just made my donation too


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Posted out today. Donation made.


----------



## phesarnion (Mar 3, 2015)

If it's alright by everyone, I'd like to join the waiting list. Got a classic delivered yesterday and want to get it all set up properly before I develop any bad habits!


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

List updated. If possible, please update thread when received and posted etc. to keep those waiting, in the loop.









Breezy (waiting to receive it)

Rawk

Michaelm

Wallis

mhv

qpop

chime101

lor

phesarnion


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

I have received the gauge and made a donation I should hopefully be able to do the mod this weekend


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

Me next but one. If Rawk could pm me when finished with it, I'll pass my address details on.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

OPV mod done was pretty straightward really and already im getting a much better crema!

Will PM Rawk for his details and post out


----------



## Rawk (Nov 17, 2014)

I've done the donation (otherwise I will just forget!), michaelm I'll grab your address via PM now so that when it comes I can do it and fire it off before easter comes crashing down around me.


----------



## scoops (Nov 20, 2012)

Could I also please be added to the list?

Many thanks


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Rawk - waiting to receive

Michaelm

Wallis

mhv

qpop

chime101

phesarnion

scoops


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

scoops said:


> Could I also please be added to the list?
> 
> Many thanks


Name added


----------



## lor (Feb 19, 2015)

doolallysquiff said:


> Name added


Hmmm, and it looks like my name has disappeared from the list







Hopefully I'll get the mod done with just the gauge but I rather keep myself in line just in case I fail with it.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

(waiting to receive it)

Rawk

Michaelm

Wallis

mhv

qpop

chime101

lor

phesarnion

scoops


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

lor said:


> Hmmm, and it looks like my name has disappeared from the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy. Just tidying list and saw you had OPV mod from other thread. Was a bit presumptuous. I've added your name back in the correct order.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Can I be added to the list please, was on another but gauge not made it past 1st on list


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Rawk - waiting to receive it

Michaelm

Wallis

mhv

qpop

chime101

lor

phesarnion

scoops

Kman10


----------



## lor (Feb 19, 2015)

doolallysquiff said:


> Sorry buddy. Just tidying list and saw you had OPV mod from other thread. Was a bit presumptuous. I've added your name back in the correct order.


Hehe, no worries, I understand. As I said, you never know, I might make a right mess with the gauge alone but if all goes according to plan I should remove myself from the waiting list soon


----------



## Rawk (Nov 17, 2014)

It has arrived - yay! I'm going to do it now


----------



## Rawk (Nov 17, 2014)

Done! Michaelm, I have your address already I will post it asap.

Edit- mrs has kindly agreed to post tomorrow


----------



## Rawk (Nov 17, 2014)

Its on its way


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

Okay the handle is with me and I'm ready to do the mod. Should the pipe be so difficult to remove from the valve? I don't want to tear it by putting too much pressure on it.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

michaelm said:


> Okay the handle is with me and I'm ready to do the mod. Should the pipe be so difficult to remove from the valve? I don't want to tear it by putting too much pressure on it.


I thought that too but i just used a screwdriver to loosen it from the bottom and geti it moving and it soon came off


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

Cheers. I got it off by just twisting it slightly while pulling.

I was getting the shaky needle at first with water in the portafilter. Getting spot on 10 bar with no water. Is this ok?


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

Donation made.

PM sent to Wallis for postal details.


----------



## lor (Feb 19, 2015)

I've managed to do the mod with the gauge from another thread so I'll remove myself from the list:

Michaelm (has it now)

Wallis

mhv

qpop

chime101

phesarnion

scoops

Kman10


----------



## wallis (Nov 25, 2014)

I've received the PF today, should get it done on Fri and back in the post Monday.


----------



## wallis (Nov 25, 2014)

Got this done on Friday and sent mhv a PM bit they must not have been online since as have not had a reply. Just wanted to keep people updated.


----------



## mhv (Oct 17, 2014)

wallis said:


> Got this done on Friday and sent mhv a PM bit they must not have been online since as have not had a reply. Just wanted to keep people updated.


I'm terribly sorry chaps! Have been rather indisposed for the last couple of weeks. Things are improving, but I'm unlikely to be able to concentrate on doing this for a while yet. Please move me down the list by maybe 3 places. Thanks. Mark


----------



## brewski (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi, is this still available? My classic has the pf with drilled holes so the others doing the rounds won't do for me!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## jmc007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, would love to borrow this please. Thanks.


----------



## beige (Feb 2, 2016)

Has this movement died? I'd really like to borrow it too - could also do 24 hour turnaround.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately it has dissapeared. Could a mod please lock this thread.


----------

